# Killington Sunday



## twinplanx (Nov 29, 2013)

So, got my BOGO & my brother and I will get on the Snowbirds bus from Long Island and be up for the day. Any reports from that way will be appreciated or if you will be there let me know. Always great to met/ski with other AZers!! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 29, 2013)

This is a possibility.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 29, 2013)

Aight Sammy... I'll be wearing red Spyder jacket black pants and dark blue helmet(with AZ sticker ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 29, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Aight Sammy... I'll be wearing red Spyder jacket black pants and dark blue helmet(with AZ sticker ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



If I go I will send you a pm.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 30, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> If I go I will send you a pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 30, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Cool
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I'm trying to find someone to share my 2fer with...!  Anyone interested?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefer (Nov 30, 2013)

You'll find someone In the parking lot to share your ticket. Never had a problem at K. Don't be afraid to ask. They are very appreciative 99% of the time. I may be heading up tomorrow but my arrival time may be unpredictable. I'm in a Ct Ski Council ski club and can ski for $37.00 as reported by Steamboat. I'll PM you later if I reach a 100% decision on this.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't know if anyone else made it to K. on Sunday, but I was impressed with the product on the ground!  Although we did not get on the hill till about 11:00 we had a great day... Until about 3:15 when I broke my collar bone :-( it was NOT a pleasant bus ride home. There were also way to many issues on the way there to go into at this time. But the biggest snag was an accident that literally had us crawling on 91 South of Hartford for almost an hour.  I counted 8 other spinout incidents between New Haven and Hartford alone. Just glad I wasn't driving. With any luck I will be able to salvage the second half of the season. Wish me luck guys ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 3, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Don't know if anyone else made it to K. on Sunday, but I was impressed with the product on the ground!  Although we did not get on the hill till about 11:00 we had a great day... Until about 3:15 when I broke my collar bone :-( it was NOT a pleasant bus ride home. There were also way to many issues on the way there to go into at this time. But the biggest snag was an accident that literally had us crawling on 91 South of Hartford for almost an hour.  I counted 8 other spinout incidents between New Haven and Hartford alone. Just glad I wasn't driving. With any luck I will be able to salvage the second half of the season. Wish me luck guys ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



How the collar bone break?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 3, 2013)

End of day, low light, traverse back to the bus, on a small connector trail I turned around to make sure that my brother was still behind me.  Must have hit a washboard section, went ass over tea kettle, rolled over my left shoulder and bonked my head. Good thing I always wear a helmet, because I was disoriented.  When my brother rode by I really expected him to be coming from the other direction. He also said "your all right, your skis stayed on, lol" I was surprised my skis stayed on, because I knew I was not "all right"  We got to the bottom and figured I should seek medical care. So I trudged through the tunnel to the yellow building and got hemmed up with a Civil War Sling, packed some snow in a zip lock bag and they slapped me on my ass and sent me on my way. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow.  That sucks.  I didn't end up going (worked late on the honey-do list Sat).  I hope you heal up fast so you can enjoy the best part of the season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanx Sammy. I haven't missed a day of work yet, so I am anticipating a quick turn around with this one. The doc really boosted my confidence when he said of all the things this could have been this would be his top choice...  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Don't know if anyone else made it to K. on Sunday, but I was impressed with the product on the ground!  Although we did not get on the hill till about 11:00 we had a great day... Until about 3:15 when I broke my collar bone :-( it was NOT a pleasant bus ride home. There were also way to many issues on the way there to go into at this time. But the biggest snag was an accident that literally had us crawling on 91 South of Hartford for almost an hour.  I counted 8 other spinout incidents between New Haven and Hartford alone. Just glad I wasn't driving. With any luck I will be able to salvage the second half of the season. Wish me luck guys ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


Wow sorry about that rest AMD listen to the doctors so you can have awesome season when you start again get el soon.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear you got hurt. Gotta watch out for those little connecter trails. Seems like more people get hurt on simple trails than when skiing something more challenging. Probably has something to do with concentration or lack of. Hope you can get back out there soon.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 3, 2013)

I remember hearing the usual down time for a broken collar bone is six weeks, Aaron Rogers, if that's so you'll be back mid January, right around when things should be getting good. +1 on bad things happening on easy trails, I caught an edge at Elk on the flats and was shot towards the trees, I can remember thinking, wow, that's how easily it could end, when you least expect it. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 3, 2013)

Sounds about right depending on the type of fracture.  I've seen some particularly nasty ones that involve extensive surgery with plates and screws and incisions running all the way from the shoulder to the sternum.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 3, 2013)

Won't need any surgery, Doc didn't even give me any pills. The only thing he prescribed was this Super Sling. It's some serious hardware!  Oh and he advised me to take 2 grams of calcium a day... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Cornhead, guess I should of " Double Checked "  the surface ahead of me before I  turned around... ;-) lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 3, 2013)

Scotty, if I was not subjected to random urine tests from my employer I would definitely be partaking in some Herbal Therapy ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Scotty, if I was not subjected to random urine tests from my employer I would definitely be partaking in some Herbal Therapy ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Jobs testing for the miracle plant makes no sense to me. I understand it one of the biggest reasons I haven't quit my current job. They haven't tested for anything yet. Get well soon so you can ski Platty when it snowy 2014.


----------



## dlague (Dec 4, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Won't need any surgery, Doc didn't even give me any pills. The only thing he prescribed was this Super Sling. It's some serious hardware!  Oh and he advised me to take 2 grams of calcium a day...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



My son broke his clavicle twice!  The first time was an emergency room visit and they did the same - sling and he took Ibuprofen.  Second time - ski patrol told to go to the emergency room but we drove home and got his old sling out.  Next day went to the doctor and repeated the same process again.

BTW both occurrences happen at ski areas - Owl's Head and Bolton Valley and at the most injury prone time of day between 3 and 4 PM.


----------

